# April Contest - Alinshop



## AnaSCI (Mar 25, 2015)

*APRIL CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: ALINSHOP​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*APRIL CONTEST RULES​*
*1) You MUST have at least 300 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 3 POSTS in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Please keep that type of content in the Adult Forum.
4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*


*APRIL CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 ORDER OFFERED BY ALINSHOP!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 25, 2015)

2nd


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 25, 2015)

:headbang:


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 25, 2015)

Let's get it on guys... Ima shut up now and let you guys run with it


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 26, 2015)

bringing it.  Good luck to all.


----------



## psych (Mar 26, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhhh shit!!!!


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 26, 2015)

Morning gentlemen,  *IT'S LEG DAY!!! *


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 26, 2015)

2


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Rpr4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Had to screen shot that chaotic. Shit was great!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 26, 2015)

If someone said that to me I'd need a shovel and an alibi


----------



## kubes (Mar 26, 2015)

Sweet contest!


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 26, 2015)

3
  This will probably be my new toy tomorrow.  Its a 2005


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 27, 2015)

Such a  ong freaking week... can't wait for the weekend... and training at our weekend gym lol


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 27, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 27, 2015)

2


----------



## psych (Mar 29, 2015)

How I feel when I'm back in cycle and my long esters kickin hard!!!!!


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Mar 29, 2015)

Love free stuff


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 30, 2015)

Epic thread.


----------



## psych (Mar 31, 2015)

the grim repper said:


> epic thread.


 lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 31, 2015)

1


----------



## Collinb (Mar 31, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 31, 2015)

2 
Damn this one is a lot slower then the last one.
Now for my sexxy pix


----------



## Collinb (Mar 31, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 31, 2015)

3 that's what she said.


----------



## ForkLift (Apr 1, 2015)

good luck guys
tried some of their orals, aromsin, and the hcg
I had xero trouble with the stuff!!!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 1, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 1, 2015)

1 it's good to have choices


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 2, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 2, 2015)

2


----------



## Rho (Apr 2, 2015)

Lol


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 2, 2015)

3


----------



## kubes (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice contest 1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 3, 2015)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 3, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> If someone said that to me I'd need a shovel and an alibi


No alibi necessary I'd help you dig the fuckin hole


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 3, 2015)

2. Sorry last one out of place


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 4, 2015)

1


----------



## kubes (Apr 4, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 4, 2015)

3


----------



## kubes (Apr 4, 2015)

2


----------



## squatster (Apr 4, 2015)

This would be a cool one to win


----------



## kubes (Apr 4, 2015)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 4, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 4, 2015)

1...might as well jump in on this contest.  Alin has the best gear...


----------



## kubes (Apr 4, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 4, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 4, 2015)

3


----------



## kubes (Apr 4, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 4, 2015)

2


----------



## kubes (Apr 4, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 4, 2015)

3


----------



## K1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Love these contests...Always get to see some hot chicks!


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 5, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 5, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 5, 2015)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 5, 2015)

Love me some nerd


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 5, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Love me some nerd
> 
> View attachment 20114



Looks like that hot Librarian I used to know, lol.


----------



## kubes (Apr 5, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 5, 2015)

1


----------



## kubes (Apr 5, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 5, 2015)

2


----------



## kubes (Apr 5, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 5, 2015)

3. Gotta love a lakers girl


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 6, 2015)

1


----------



## squatster (Apr 6, 2015)

O boy - this thread is getting -wow


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 6, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 6, 2015)

1...more booty pics please...


----------



## Collinb (Apr 6, 2015)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 6, 2015)

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## kubes (Apr 6, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 7, 2015)

1


----------



## kubes (Apr 7, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 7, 2015)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 7, 2015)

...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 7, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 7, 2015)

1


----------



## Collinb (Apr 8, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 8, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 8, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 8, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Collinb (Apr 8, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 8, 2015)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 9, 2015)

1


----------



## Collinb (Apr 9, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 9, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 9, 2015)

1


----------



## Collinb (Apr 9, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 9, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 9, 2015)

2
  Come on guys post what song you would be on a killing spre with.  I'm working on a new playlist.


----------



## Sully (Apr 9, 2015)

Hakuna Matata. Cuz I'm twisted like that. 

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 9, 2015)

3 what I got so far


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 10, 2015)

1


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 10, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 10, 2015)

1


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 11, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 11, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 11, 2015)

1


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 11, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 11, 2015)

Good morning!
1.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 11, 2015)

Papa likey


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 11, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 11, 2015)

Since my day's packed with stuff I'll just post #3 now. LOL


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 11, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 11, 2015)

1


----------



## Sully (Apr 11, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 11, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 12, 2015)

3


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 12, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 12, 2015)

1


----------



## squatster (Apr 12, 2015)

Must be a high number


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 12, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 12, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 12, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 12, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 12, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 12, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 12, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 13, 2015)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 13, 2015)

:sSig_Kewlpics:


----------



## ForkLift (Apr 13, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 13, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Apr 13, 2015)

One


----------



## Sully (Apr 14, 2015)

Uno


----------



## squatster (Apr 14, 2015)

1
2
1
?


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 14, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 14, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 14, 2015)

1


----------



## squatster (Apr 17, 2015)

Me 1


----------



## Sully (Apr 17, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 17, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 17, 2015)

1 were back at it again


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 17, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 17, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 17, 2015)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 17, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 17, 2015)

1


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 18, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 18, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 18, 2015)

1.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 18, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 18, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 18, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 18, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 18, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 18, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 18, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 19, 2015)

3


----------



## formula1069 (Apr 19, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 19, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 19, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 19, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 19, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 19, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 19, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 19, 2015)

3


----------



## squatster (Apr 19, 2015)

Just 1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 19, 2015)

2


----------



## squatster (Apr 20, 2015)

Guess this is 2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 20, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 20, 2015)

3


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 20, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 20, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 20, 2015)

1


----------



## squatster (Apr 21, 2015)

Oneeee


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yo


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 21, 2015)

2


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 21, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 21, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 21, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 21, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 21, 2015)

3


----------



## Nattydread (Apr 21, 2015)

Uno. Great pics fellas


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 21, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 21, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 21, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 21, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 21, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 21, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 21, 2015)

3


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 22, 2015)

:spam:


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 22, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 22, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 22, 2015)

1st


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 22, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 22, 2015)

2nd.

I'm so torn between thick curvy women and skinny toned females.. I just love the female body!!!

fucking pictures, contaminating my mind with impure thoughts lmfao


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 22, 2015)

2...me too.  Especially the best ass thread.  Very impure thoughts


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 22, 2015)

3rd. done for today. Craigslist and backpages. escorts and body rubs. 

hit on my customers and chick's at school. 

yeah right, the wife will cut my balls off.


----------



## squatster (Apr 22, 2015)

1 for today


----------



## srd1 (Apr 22, 2015)

One


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Apr 23, 2015)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 23, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 23, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 23, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 23, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yep


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 23, 2015)

1.  Wow...


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 23, 2015)

3. Why is my bowl empty brother


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 23, 2015)

2.


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 23, 2015)

1


----------



## squatster (Apr 23, 2015)

1today


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 23, 2015)

2


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 24, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 24, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 24, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 24, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 24, 2015)

1


----------



## ForkLift (Apr 24, 2015)

good luck guys


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 24, 2015)

1. Good Morning!


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 24, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 24, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 24, 2015)

3


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 24, 2015)

2.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 24, 2015)

1


----------



## squatster (Apr 25, 2015)

1


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 25, 2015)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 25, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 25, 2015)

1..great pics guys. Lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 25, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 25, 2015)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 25, 2015)

1


----------



## Sully (Apr 25, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 26, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry guys..I have to show you the effects of meat lover pizzas on one hot ass bitch


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 26, 2015)

1

^^^ on cycle I would still do her.



I can't wait to have my own wood shop


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 26, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (Apr 26, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 26, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 26, 2015)

3


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 26, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 26, 2015)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 27, 2015)

1


----------



## Sully (Apr 27, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 27, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 27, 2015)

1. Morning AnaSCI.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 27, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 27, 2015)

2.


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 27, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 28, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 28, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 28, 2015)

3


A friend of mine


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 28, 2015)

1


----------



## formula1069 (Apr 28, 2015)

PHILADELPHIA SOUL FLEX CAM SURPISE - YouTube


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 28, 2015)

2...she sure shames his ass in the last part of the flex cam video.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 28, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 28, 2015)

1 so nice show it twice


----------



## squatster (Apr 29, 2015)

One


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 29, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 29, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 29, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 29, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (Apr 29, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 29, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 29, 2015)

1.


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 29, 2015)

3


----------



## squatster (Apr 30, 2015)

That 1 today


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 30, 2015)

1


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 30, 2015)

1


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 30, 2015)

Words


----------



## squatster (Apr 30, 2015)

Sorry gots no pic to post up


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Apr 30, 2015)

One


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 30, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Apr 30, 2015)

2


----------



## rebhchad (Apr 30, 2015)

alin is the man


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 30, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 30, 2015)

2. Try stocking


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 30, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 30, 2015)

3
  I mean trt stocking


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Apr 30, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 30, 2015)

3


----------



## srd1 (Apr 30, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Apr 30, 2015)

3


----------



## Akamai (Apr 30, 2015)

1

Ak


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 1, 2015)

Woo Hoo


----------



## squatster (May 1, 2015)

1 for me


----------



## srd1 (May 1, 2015)

Uno


----------



## chrisr116 (May 1, 2015)

1...When does it end?


----------



## chaotichealth (May 1, 2015)

1
  No picture but just want to know who you money is on and why. 

    I say Mayweather the only way he will loose is if he wants to.  And that would be to make more money on the rematch


----------



## chrisr116 (May 1, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 1, 2015)

Here's to the fight!


----------



## squatster (May 2, 2015)

Think it is 1 today- maybe 2  but maybe 1 not 3 maybe not 2 but maybe just 1


----------



## AnaSCI (May 2, 2015)

Been busy. Going to try to make some time tomorrow to go through and announce the winner.


----------



## chaotichealth (May 2, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 2, 2015)

3


----------



## cybrsage (May 2, 2015)

2


----------



## cybrsage (May 2, 2015)

Dang it - posted and THEN remembered I should not have due to not enough posts...but cannot delete it.

Sigh...sorry guys, early morning and not enough coffee are to blame.  Time to go do legs as penance.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 2, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> Dang it - posted and THEN remembered I should not have due to not enough posts...but cannot delete it.
> 
> Sigh...sorry guys, early morning and not enough coffee are to blame.  Time to go do legs as penance.



Doesn't really matter dude. The contest ended on the 30th......Apri contest.


----------



## AnaSCI (May 2, 2015)

Just noticed the post count on replies. No one has reached the chosen post # yet so the contest is still going until someone hits it.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 2, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 2, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 2, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (May 2, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 2, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 2, 2015)

4


----------



## squatster (May 2, 2015)

Lost track


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 2, 2015)

5


----------



## chrisr116 (May 3, 2015)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 3, 2015)

1(?) lol


----------



## chaotichealth (May 3, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 3, 2015)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 3, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 3, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 3, 2015)

Uno


----------



## chaotichealth (May 3, 2015)

1
  Thank you Mayweather


----------



## chrisr116 (May 3, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 3, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 3, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (May 3, 2015)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 4, 2015)

I honestly just said 'Oh my god' when I saw this beautiful lady...
Oh yeah, 2. LOL


----------



## MightyJohn (May 4, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 4, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> 3
> View attachment 20416


1.   Grim I say that every time I look in a mirror


----------



## chrisr116 (May 4, 2015)

rackbongsen0991 said:


> **********


What he said...I guess
1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 4, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 4, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 4, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 4, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 4, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 4, 2015)

3


----------



## srd1 (May 5, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 5, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 5, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 5, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 5, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 5, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 5, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (May 5, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 5, 2015)

4


----------



## chaotichealth (May 5, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 6, 2015)

5


----------



## chrisr116 (May 6, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (May 6, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 6, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 6, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 6, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 6, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 6, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 6, 2015)

3


----------



## squatster (May 7, 2015)

Still going-wow
1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 7, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 7, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 7, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 7, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 7, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 7, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 7, 2015)

1. Morning!!


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 7, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 7, 2015)

4


----------



## silverback66 (May 7, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 7, 2015)

2. Just wondering what is in test base that makes it taste like clove?


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 7, 2015)

3 something sexy for y'all


----------



## silverback66 (May 7, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (May 7, 2015)

Yup


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 8, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2015)

3


----------



## srd1 (May 8, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 8, 2015)

1


----------



## silverback66 (May 8, 2015)

Good morning you big mother fuckers!!


----------



## chaotichealth (May 8, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 8, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 8, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 8, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 8, 2015)

4


----------



## srd1 (May 8, 2015)

Yup


----------



## psych (May 9, 2015)

1?


----------



## MightyJohn (May 9, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 9, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 9, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 9, 2015)

1


----------



## formula1069 (May 9, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 9, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 9, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 9, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 9, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (May 9, 2015)

3


----------



## srd1 (May 9, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 9, 2015)

4


----------



## squatster (May 10, 2015)

A


----------



## chaotichealth (May 10, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 10, 2015)

K I'm gonna cash out


----------



## chrisr116 (May 10, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 10, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 10, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 10, 2015)

2


----------



## MightyJohn (May 10, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 10, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (May 10, 2015)

1 happy mother's day


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 10, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 10, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 10, 2015)

3


----------



## squatster (May 10, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 11, 2015)

4


----------



## chaotichealth (May 11, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> 4


3. Only 3 a day bro


----------



## srd1 (May 11, 2015)

2


----------



## MightyJohn (May 11, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 11, 2015)

5


----------



## MightyJohn (May 11, 2015)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 11, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 11, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 11, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 11, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 11, 2015)

2


----------



## silverback66 (May 11, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 11, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 11, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (May 11, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 11, 2015)

4


----------



## chaotichealth (May 11, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 11, 2015)

4


----------



## silverback66 (May 11, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 11, 2015)

3. Are we not doing a 3 a day limit anymore?


----------



## silverback66 (May 11, 2015)

3. OP definitely says 3 per day..


----------



## chrisr116 (May 11, 2015)

3


----------



## srd1 (May 11, 2015)

Yup


----------



## srd1 (May 12, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 12, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 12, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 12, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 12, 2015)

1


----------



## silverback66 (May 12, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 12, 2015)

2


----------



## formula1069 (May 12, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 12, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 12, 2015)

silverback66 said:


> 3. OP definitely says 3 per day..



Didn't even notice that, they are usually 5 a day. 
2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 12, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 12, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (May 12, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (May 13, 2015)

3


----------



## MightyJohn (May 13, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 13, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 13, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 13, 2015)

1


----------



## squatster (May 13, 2015)

Oneeeee


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 13, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 13, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 13, 2015)

Uno


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 13, 2015)

2


----------



## silverback66 (May 13, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 13, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (May 13, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (May 13, 2015)

2


----------



## silverback66 (May 13, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 14, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (May 14, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 14, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 14, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 14, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 14, 2015)

2


----------



## silverback66 (May 14, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 14, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 14, 2015)

2


----------



## silverback66 (May 15, 2015)

2


----------



## squatster (May 15, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 15, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 15, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 15, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 15, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 15, 2015)

3


----------



## formula1069 (May 15, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 15, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 15, 2015)

1.


----------



## squatster (May 15, 2015)

Dammmm


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 15, 2015)

3


----------



## MightyJohn (May 16, 2015)

1


----------



## squatster (May 16, 2015)

2. First time for me - 2 times in a day


----------



## srd1 (May 16, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 16, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 16, 2015)

No disrespect intended just thought this was funny


----------



## chrisr116 (May 17, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 17, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (May 17, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 17, 2015)

3


----------



## silverback66 (May 17, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 17, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 17, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 17, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 17, 2015)

1


----------



## silverback66 (May 17, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 17, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (May 17, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 18, 2015)

3


----------



## MightyJohn (May 18, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 18, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 18, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 18, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 18, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 18, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 18, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 18, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (May 18, 2015)

3


----------



## silverback66 (May 19, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (May 19, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 19, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 19, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 19, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 19, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 19, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 19, 2015)

3


----------



## silverback66 (May 19, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 19, 2015)

2


----------



## silverback66 (May 19, 2015)

2


----------



## MightyJohn (May 20, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 20, 2015)

1


----------



## silverback66 (May 20, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 20, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 20, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 20, 2015)

3


----------



## srd1 (May 20, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 20, 2015)

2


----------



## silverback66 (May 20, 2015)

Duce!


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 20, 2015)

3


----------



## silverback66 (May 20, 2015)

3


----------



## srd1 (May 20, 2015)

2


----------



## squatster (May 21, 2015)

1


----------



## MightyJohn (May 21, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 21, 2015)

One


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 21, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 21, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 21, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 21, 2015)

2...God I hate tren cough...


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 21, 2015)

3


----------



## AtomAnt (May 21, 2015)

This thing is still going?


----------



## chrisr116 (May 21, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> This thing is still going?



Yep, until someone hits the winning post number.


----------



## silverback66 (May 21, 2015)

1  

I've only experienced Tren cough once and it was nothing near as bad as a lot of guys seem to have..  I guess I'm just lucky Haha


----------



## rebhchad (May 21, 2015)

alinshop is the best in the bizz!!!


----------



## AtomAnt (May 21, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Yep, until someone hits the winning post number.



Shit... then I'll keep posting here LOL


----------



## rebhchad (May 21, 2015)

come on #546!! lol


----------



## SURGE (May 21, 2015)

1


----------



## silverback66 (May 21, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (May 21, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 21, 2015)

1


----------



## formula1069 (May 21, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 21, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (May 21, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (May 22, 2015)

3


----------



## srd1 (May 22, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 22, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 22, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 22, 2015)

2


----------



## AtomAnt (May 22, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 22, 2015)

1


----------



## formula1069 (May 22, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 22, 2015)

Are we getting any closer to the post number?


----------



## squatster (May 22, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 23, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 23, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 23, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (May 23, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 23, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 23, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 23, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 23, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (May 23, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 24, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (May 24, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (May 24, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (May 24, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 24, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (May 24, 2015)

3


----------



## srd1 (May 24, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 24, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 24, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 24, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 24, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 24, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (May 24, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 24, 2015)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (May 24, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 24, 2015)

2


----------



## formula1069 (May 25, 2015)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 25, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 25, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 25, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 25, 2015)

1


----------



## formula1069 (May 25, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 25, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 25, 2015)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (May 25, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 25, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 25, 2015)

2


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 25, 2015)

3


----------



## chaotichealth (May 25, 2015)

3


----------



## srd1 (May 25, 2015)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 26, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 26, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 26, 2015)

1


----------



## silverback66 (May 26, 2015)

1


----------



## chaotichealth (May 26, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 26, 2015)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 26, 2015)

1.  Morning gang!


----------



## srd1 (May 26, 2015)

2


----------



## srd1 (May 26, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> 1.  Morning gang!



Niiiiiice!!!!!


----------



## silverback66 (May 26, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 26, 2015)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (May 26, 2015)

1


----------



## silverback66 (May 26, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 26, 2015)

This ones just for k1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 26, 2015)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 26, 2015)

2. I'm seeing double!


----------



## chrisr116 (May 26, 2015)

2


----------



## chaotichealth (May 26, 2015)

3


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 27, 2015)

1


----------



## srd1 (May 27, 2015)

1


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 27, 2015)

2


----------



## AnaSCI (May 27, 2015)

Contest is over! I will try to get the winner announced by the end of the day today!


----------



## chaotichealth (May 27, 2015)

If phoe wins with 616 I'm gonna lmao.  That would be funny


----------



## srd1 (May 27, 2015)

I bet he does lmao!!


----------



## AnaSCI (May 28, 2015)

*APRIL CONTEST WINNER​*
*Phoenixk2 with # 600​*
*APRIL CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS ALINSHOP OFFERS!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS Phoenixk2​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*

Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 28, 2015)

Congrats man!!


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 28, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you Alinshop and Anasci!


----------



## chaotichealth (May 28, 2015)

Congratulations man.  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 28, 2015)

Congrats brother


----------



## rebhchad (May 28, 2015)

congrats man...... ill have to say I wish it was me instead.. haha


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 28, 2015)

mcguire611911 said:


> chúc cả nhà ngày mới tốt lành nhé



Thanks! I think......


----------



## djskillz (May 29, 2015)

Kick Ass ! Grats man!


----------



## psych (May 31, 2015)

Awesome! What phoe didn't win again?!?!?


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 31, 2015)

psych said:


> Awesome! What phoe didn't win again?!?!?




Truthfully didn't even participate plus still ain't got my winnings from the last one


----------



## MightyJohn (May 31, 2015)

Congrats Bro


----------



## JJ (Jun 1, 2015)

Honestly this community seems awesome so far from the small amount of threads I've seen. Gotta get my post count up for the next one xD

Congrats to Phoenix


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 2, 2015)

Grats brother


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 2, 2015)

Alinshop was very quick to respond as well. Order already placed


----------



## rebhchad (Jun 2, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Alinshop was very quick to respond as well. Order already placed



they are the best!


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 3, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Grats brother View attachment 20560



Congrats - and it is a great reason to quote the picture.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jul 7, 2015)

Goodies arrived yesterday. Thanks again Alinshop and anasci.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations beo.  Now time for July contest


----------



## MattG (Jul 7, 2015)

What all'd u get bro? Any stealth products? Those are a personal favorite of mine, top notch potency and quality...


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jul 8, 2015)

I got 300 cialis. I got a big weekend coming up!


----------



## MattG (Jul 8, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> I got 300 cialis. I got a big weekend coming up!



You won a few hundred dollar giveaway from a top international supplier...and all u ordered was boner pills?!lol. Well i guess u wont have anything to worry about in the bedroom dept for a while at least


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 8, 2015)

As long as he is happy that is what counts


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 8, 2015)

MattG said:


> You won a few hundred dollar giveaway from a top international supplier...and all u ordered was boner pills?!lol. Well i guess u wont have anything to worry about in the bedroom dept for a while at least


He's big into boners


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jul 8, 2015)

MattG said:


> You won a few hundred dollar giveaway from a top international supplier...and all u ordered was boner pills?!lol. Well i guess u wont have anything to worry about in the bedroom dept for a while at least



I placed 2 big orders with hips and Alin before I won contest. So I really didn't need anything else at all. I like taking half a pill pre workout sometimes. It a pharma grade nitros oxide basically. Get extremely pumped up and vascular doing this.


----------

